

How I Built a Working Online Poker Bot, Part 5 - dnaquin
http://www.codingthewheel.com/archives/how-i-built-a-working-online-poker-bot-5

======
RRiccio
I'm an online professional poker player and I'm a bit stunned by this article.

I had never seen anyone talk so openly about the existance and programming of
online poker bots.

Thumps up to the writer.

I'm going back and reading the first article of the series at the moment.

[http://www.codingthewheel.com/archives/how-i-built-a-
working...](http://www.codingthewheel.com/archives/how-i-built-a-working-
poker-bot)

